# Angler und Stand-up-Paddler gerettet



## Mikesch (7. Juni 2022)

Bei stärkerem Wind (ab 3 Bft) fahre ich nicht auf den See (80 km²), bin ja nicht lebensmüde. Mein "Seelenverkäufer" ist dafür nicht ausgelegt.
Vor einer Bootstour wird natürlich die Windvorhersage abgefragt (Windguru od. Windfinder).


----------



## rippi (7. Juni 2022)

Die interessantere Frage wäre hier wohl, ob wir schon mal in Bitterfeld waren. Ich war noch nie in Bitterfeld, möchte aber dringend mal dort hin.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Juni 2022)

Warum geht man als Stand-Up-Paddler bei derart kritischen Wetterverhältnissen aufs Wasser?
Sorry, aber manchmal bin ich tatsächlich Verfechter der natürlichen Auslese...

Aber ich will ja nicht den Zorn des ABs auf mich ziehen, von daher -> Zum Glück ist alles gut gegangen!


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

1975 am Inarisee in Finnland. Da fischte wir (mein Freund und ich) eine Zeitlang im Windschatten einiger kleiner Inseln und merkten nicht, dass auf dem eigentlichen See starker Wind aufkam. Das Problem war, dass wir, um zum Anleger zu kommen, den geschützten Bereich verlassen mussten und einen guten Kilometer über den offenen See  mussten (Rudern). Da ging uns der A.... aber auf Grundeis.
Oder richtig tragisch 1980 in Norwegen; ertrank bei einem Bootsunfall die Frau eines guten Freundes und die beste Freundin meiner Frau. Die Bilder von damals habe ich noch heute vor Augen, wenn ich daran denke.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Warum geht man als Stand-Up-Paddler bei derart kritischen Wetterverhältnissen aufs Wasser?


Mhm, weils so spannend ist ?
Bin anglerisch am Ammersee groß geworden, da war es Standard das die besten Surfer dann raus sind wenn überall am See die Warnleuchten für die Sturmwarnung an waren. War auch extrem gut zum Uferangeln weil viele Fische, vor allem Aale, dann das knietiefe aufgewühlte Wasser am Ufer angesteuert haben.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Warum geht man als Stand-Up-Paddler bei derart kritischen Wetterverhältnissen aufs Wasser?


Müsste man halt wissen, wie die Bedingungen waren, als sie rausgefahren sind.

Wie Lajos schon geschrieben hat, können sich die Wetterverhältnisse auch im Tagesverlauf ändern.

Manchmal reicht ja schon ein Wechsel der  Windrichtung.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> und merkten nicht, dass auf dem eigentlichen See starker Wind aufkam


Das war früher tatsächlich so, dass man sich da auf seine Sinne oder sein Gespür verlassen musste.

Die Generation von heute hat für diese Zwecke da vermutlich diverse Apps im Einsatz. 
Ohne Smartphone mit mobiler Datennutzung gehen wahrscheinlich nur noch ein paar Angeldinosaurier ans Wasser.

Ob es an der Goitzsche allerdings Netzverfügbarkeit gibt, weiß ich nicht.

Ist ja in DE nicht unbedingt so Standard wie im Rest der EU.


----------



## JottU (7. Juni 2022)

Ich glaub Empfang haben se da mittlerweile. Ob sich ein Freizeitpaddelsurfer Gedanken über Wind und seine Auswirkungen macht, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ohne Smartphone mit mobiler Datennutzung gehen wahrscheinlich nur noch ein paar Angeldinosaurier ans Wasser.


Hallo,

dann bin ich so ein Dinosaurier. Ein Smartphone habe ich nicht, nur ein altes Handy und das nehme ich nur an einen einzigen Tag im Jahr ans Wasser mit (ich gehe ja zum Angeln und nicht zum Telefonieren oder sonst was nachschauen ans Wasser), an meinem Geburtstag, da der mit dem Beginn der Forellensaison bei uns zusammenfällt und ich da fast immer beim Angeln bin und ich die doch noch vielen Gratulanten nicht verunsichern will, wenn die anrufen und ich nicht ans Handy gehe.
Hat auch damit zu tun, dass ich früher beruflich Montag mit Samstag von 06.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr auf dem Handy erreichbar sein musste, außer an Sonn- und Feiertagen und im Urlaub. Stand so in meinem Vertrag.  Auch heute noch schalte ich das Handy meist so um 19.00 Uhr herum ab. 
Wenn ich mir allerdings die Smartphonebenutzung so ansehe, so komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass da ein erheblicher Teil schon von dem Ding abhängig ist (es gibt auch nicht stoffgebundene Abhängigkeiten).
Kann man ganz leicht selber testen: schafft man es nicht da mal mindestens eine Woche total auf das Ding zu verzichten - nun dann besteht schon eine Abhängigkeit.
Ich meine das durchaus ernst.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (7. Juni 2022)

Es muss ja nicht zwingend in Abhängigkeit ausarten, ich nutze das Ding auch viel und gern. Ganz einfach weil es viel kann und so bequem ist. Konkret beim Angeln: Navi, Foto, Wetter, Uhr, AB.
Wäre ich SUPer würde ich bestimmt auch irgendeine Wind-App nutzen und nicht Stunden vorher am PC den Wetterbericht lesen.


----------



## Schilfsänger (7. Juni 2022)

Aber "Big Data" will doch auch leben,z.B. von aktuell 13920 blockierten (ausgehenden) Verbindungen in den letzten 3 Monaten zum Hersteller, Fratzenbuch, Goo.. und weiß der Teufel was noch. Dabei wurde der größte Rotz schon geplättet. ("Bloatware" Gelumpe)


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ein Smartphone habe ich nicht, nur ein altes Handy


Ich bin zwar auch nicht mehr der jüngste, aber ein Smartphone hab ich schon, allerdings ohne mobile Datennutzung. Ich verwende das Ding im WLAN,  hauptsächlich als TAN-Generator für meine Konten und Depots.  Telefonieren oder Fotografieren tu damit praktisch nie und zum Angeln nehm ich es auch nicht mit. 

Mein altes Handy hab ich zwar beim Angeln dabei, schalt ich aber nur ein, wenn ich wirklich telefonieren will.

Beide Geräte sind Prepaid und ich schaffe es normalerweise nicht die jeweils  15,- €jährliches Guthaben aufzubrauchen.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Wäre ich SUPer würde ich bestimmt auch irgendeine Wind-App nutzen und nicht Stunden vorher am PC den Wetterbericht lesen.


Ich schau meist noch kurz  auf windfinder.com bevor ich ans Wasser fahre und achte beim Angeln auch auf den Himmel.

Mit dem dem Alter hat meine Risikofreudigkeit auch abgenommen, deshalb fahr ich mittlerweile bei Wetterbedingungen/Vorhersagen nicht mehr raus oder zumindest nicht mehr so weit, die mich früher nicht abgeschreckt haben.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> ich nutze das Ding auch viel und gern


Jeder wie es ihm gefällt.

Solange man damit seinen Mitmenschen nicht auf die Nerven geht und auch auf seinen Weg/Verkehr etc. achtet, hätte ich daran nichts auszusetzen.

Gibt durchaus vernünftige und nützliche Möglichkeiten diese Teile zu nutzen.

Wetter/Windapps würde ich dazu zählen.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wetter/Windapps würde ich dazu zählen.


Hallo,

aber gerade beim Wetter bin ich da von Hause aus skeptisch, da die Vorhersagen eben oft nicht stimmen. Bei mir z.B. hätte es nach einer Wettervorhersage heute schon 4 Liter Niederschlag/Quadratmeter geben sollen. Vor zwei Stunden bin ich dann kurz in den Garten gegangen und habe meine Pflanzen gegossen, da ich daran nicht mehr glaubte und wenn ich jetzt so zum Fenster hinaussehe sieht es nicht so aus, als ob die nächsten Stunden Regen kommt.
Ich habe einen Bekannten der schaut immer auf seinem Smartphone nach, welche Temperatur es bei ihm hat. Ich habe dem schon ein paar mal gesagt, dass das nicht oder eben nur ungefähr stimmen kann. Wenn er die genaue Temperatur bei sich wissen will, kommt er um ein Thermometer (besser mehrere) nicht herum.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt so zum Fenster hinaussehe sieht es nicht so aus, als ob die nächsten Stunden Regen kommt.


Blind darauf vertrauen sollte man natürlich nicht.

Die Tendenzen stimmen bei den Webseiten, die ich nutze aber meistens schon.

Und auf dem Regenradar kann ich meist auch ziemlich gut sehen, wie die Regenwolken ziehen und ob und wo sich Gewitterzellen bilden.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und auf dem Regenradar kann ich meist auch ziemlich gut sehen, wie die Regenwolken ziehen und ob und wo sich Gewitterzellen bilden.


Hallo,

habe gerade bei Wetterkontor auf dem Regenradar nachgeschaut. Demnach müsste so zwischen 23 und 24 Uhr, bis etwa 01.00 bei uns Regen kommen.
Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Meine "Wetterzehe" sagt hierzu nichts.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Müsste man halt wissen, wie die Bedingungen waren, als sie rausgefahren sind.
> 
> ...


Schon richtig, aber heutzutage sind die Wetterdienste eigentlich genau genug als das man das schon wissen könnte. Aber klar, kann natürlich nen ungünstiger Zufall gewesen sein, möglich ist alles


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Juni 2022)

Erstmal schön das die Sache gut ausgegangen ist, so schnell kann aus einer Übung ein Enstfall werden



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ohne Smartphone mit mobiler Datennutzung gehen wahrscheinlich nur noch ein paar Angeldinosaurier ans Wasser.



Ich zum Beispiel und mit 47 Lenzen zähl ich mich nicht zu den Dinosauriern, mir reicht mein altes Handy vollkommen, ist halt meine Persöhnliche Einstellung.
Achja der Akku hält im Schnitt ne knappe Woche.
Mal sehen wann ich nicht mehr drum herum komme...



fishhawk schrieb:


> Gibt durchaus vernünftige und nützliche Möglichkeiten diese Teile zu nutzen.



Absolut das kann man nicht abstreiten



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wettervorhersage heute schon 4 Liter Niederschlag/Quadratmeter geben sollen. Vor zwei Stunden bin ich dann kurz in den Garten gegangen und habe meine Pflanzen gegossen, da ich daran nicht mehr glaubte und wenn ich jetzt so zum Fenster hinaussehe sieht es nicht so aus, als ob die nächsten Stunden Regen kommt.



Da fällt mir ein:

"Anruf beim Deutschen Wetterdienst : Danke für ihre Vorhersage, ich pumpe ihre leichte Bewölkung grad aus meinem Keller."


Gruß Frank


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

wie ich schon dachte; nix wars mit dem Regen laut Wetterradar in der Nacht. Kein Tropfen ist gefallen.
So und jetzt gehts zum Angeln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juni 2022)

xxx


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich schon dachte; nix wars mit dem Regen laut Wetterradar in der Nacht. Kein Tropfen ist gefallen.
> So und jetzt gehts zum Angeln.
> ...


Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass dieser Regenradar eher eine Simulation als Realität ist. Bei uns wurden für Sonntag ab Mittag 15l/qm vorhergesagt, so dass wir auf unsere Fahrradtour verzichtet haben. Erst in der Nacht kam spürbar etwas runter.

Genauso bin ich schon bei einer 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bis auf die Unterhose nass geworden.

Denke, Wetterdienste können nicht erkennen, wo genau Regenwolken ihre Fracht ablassen. Zu Hause kann es trocken bleiben und im Nachbarort ist landunter


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Zu Hause kann es trocken bleiben und im Nachbarort ist landunter


Ist mir schon auf dem gleichen Gewässer passiert.

Ich war mit dem Boot im Ostteil des Sees unterwegs, mein Kumpel hat sich im Westteil rumgetrieben.

Der wurde patschnass und musste schöpfen, bei mir kam kein Tropfen runter.

Trotzdem suche vorsichtshalber am Ufer Schutz, wenn sich Gewitterwolken nähern.

Lieber mal umsonst vom Wasser runter, als mitten auf dem See die volle Dröhnung abzukriegen.

Und so häufig komplett  falsch liegen die Wetterdienste m.E. jetzt auch nicht.

Bei Windrichtung und Stärke liegen sie auch weniger oft daneben als bei Niederschlagsmengen.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Juni 2022)

Interessant, dies Diskussion um Wetterdienste... .
Das Zauberwort lautet "Seemanschaft".
Es biginnt ganz schlicht mit der richtigen Einschätzung des schwimmenden Untersatzes - so ungefähr wie beim Taxidermist .
Wenn das Boot OK ist und die eigene Befähigung stimmt, ist nicht der Wind der limitierende Faktor, sondern die Wellenhöhe.
Im Orkan mit einem soliden Segelboot auf der Biscaya kann deutlich entspannter sein, als 7Bft mit der Lufzmatrtze auf der Müritz...


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> sondern die Wellenhöhe.


Und die hängt u.a. von der Windrichtung und Örtlichkeit ab.

Wenn der Wind seine Richtung ändert, kann es an der gleichen Stelle trotz gleicher Windstärke deutlich ungemütlicher werden als vorher.

Auch sowas sollte man auf dem Schirm haben.


----------



## thanatos (8. Juni 2022)

ja es ist nicht zum lachen , so ein Wetterumschwung kommt manchmal doch ganz schön schnell 
mich hat es mal mitten auf der Müritz erwischt eh ich mein Angelzeug eingepackt hatte war 
nicht mehr daran zu denken mit dem Kajak zu wenden - also in Richtung ungewolltes Ufer 
bis es machbar war und dann ab nach Hause - jo war ne tolle Erfahrung - da war ich aber noch 
45 Jährchen jünger - heute hätte ich nicht mehr die Kraft .
Ps . man kommt durchaus ohne Handy aus - habe nun schon 4 Jahre keins und es nie vermisst .


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und so häufig komplett  falsch liegen die Wetterdienste m.E. jetzt auch nicht.


Hallo,

Ich befasse mich ja schon seit jungen Jahren mit den Wettervorhersagen. Dies war dem landwirtschaftlichen Umfeld und später auch meinem Hobby, dem Angeln geschuldet.
Dass die da komplett falsch liegen kommt, zumindest wenn man die Vorhersage für einen Tag betrachtet tatsächlich nicht häufig vor, so etwa 2 mal im Monat.
BIs zu drei Tagen stimmt sie meist, bis 7 Tage halbwegs und darüber ist eine seriöse Wettervorhersage nicht möglich. Das gilt heute, wie auch vor 60 Jahren und trotz heutiger Wettersatelliten und Computerberechnungen ist die Wettervorhersage keinen Deut besser als vor 50 oder 60 Jahren. Zwar gibt es schöne bunte Darstellungen (wie das Regenradar von gestern Abend) aber die Fehlerquoten sind die gleichen.
Das Wetter ist ein nichtlineares, dynamisches chaotisches System, da sind wirklich genau Vorhersagen unmöglich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ein nichtlineares, dynamisches chaotisches System, da sind wirklich genau Vorhersagen unmöglich.


Stimmt natürlich.

Aber trotzdem würde ich sowas wie windfinder oder regenradar bei der Planung eines Bootstrips auf ein größeres Gewässer nicht  völlig außer Acht lassen.

Dass man trotzdem auch regelmäßig den Himmel und die Wasseroberfläche beobachten sollte, um ggf. schnell genug im Voraus reagieren zu können, versteht sich für Angler aus unseren Generationen ja noch von selbst.

Unsereins fährt aber auch nicht blindlings mit dem PKW in die unwegsame Pampa, nur weil eine Frauenstimme aus dem Navi das so anordnet.

Bei der jüngeren Generation bin ich mir da nicht in jedem Fall so sicher.  
Die Technikgläubigkeit und Abhängigkeit scheint da schon etwas zugenommen zu haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Unsereins fährt aber auch nicht blindlings mit dem PKW in die unwegsame Pampa, nur weil eine Frauenstimme aus dem Navi das so anordnet.


Hallo,

deshalb habe ich meine Navi-Stimme auf Männerstimme umgestellt. Soweit kommts noch, dass ich mir von einer Frau erklären lasse, wie ich zu fahren habe .


fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei der jüngeren Generation bin ich mir da nicht in jedem Fall so sicher.
> Die Technikgläubigkeit und Abhängigkeit scheint da schon etwas zugenommen zu haben.


Hallo,

da habe ich schon vor Jahren prophezeit, dass die Fähigkeit Karten zu lesen bei den jüngeren drastisch abnimmt. Wenn da mal das Navi ausfällt sind die aufgeschmissen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> da habe ich schon vor Jahren prophezeit, dass die Fähigkeit Karten zu lesen bei den jüngeren drastisch abnimmt. Wenn da mal das Navi ausfällt sind die aufgeschmissen.



Weiß eigentlich jemand hier, ob Orientierungsmärsche mit Karte/Kompass bei der Bundeswehr noch zur Grundausbildung gehören oder dürfen die Rekruten da jetzt schon ihr GPS-Smartphone nutzen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2022)

Das ist die Karte vom Regenradar. Es ist immer noch trocken, scheint nichts ganz zu klappen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Weiß eigentlich jemand hier, ob Orientierungsmärsche mit Karte/Kompass bei der Bundeswehr noch zur Grundausbildung gehören oder dürfen die Rekruten da jetzt schon ihr GPS-Smartphone nutzen?


Hallo,

keine Ahnung, ich denke aber doch, dass der Umgang mit Karte/Kompass noch geschult wird. Denn ein GPS-Smartphone kann wesentlich eher ausfallen als ein Kompass defekt wird.
Wenn ich mir allerdings die Soldaten heute so anschaue: die bekommen ja erstmal leichte Eingewöhnungsmärsche verordnet .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist die Karte vom Regenradar. Es ist immer noch trocken, scheint nichts ganz zu klappen.


Bist Du in Cloppenburg unterwegs?


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Denn ein GPS-Smartphone kann wesentlich eher ausfallen als ein Kompass defekt wird.


So ist das wohl.

Allerdings hatten wir damals nur einen  Kompass pro Gruppe.

Rekruten ohne persönliches Smartphone wird es wohl keine geben.
Aber ob sie es bei Übung/Manöver auch dabei haben dürfen?


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So ist das wohl.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
wie das heute ist weiß ich nicht. Bei uns durfte ja bei Nachtübungen nicht mal geraucht werden, weil dadurch der Standort dem Feind verraten werden konnte  .
Kompass war bei uns pro Gruppe auch nur einer.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> deshalb habe ich meine Navi-Stimme auf Männerstimme umgestellt.


Da muss ich spontan an Grünwalds Comedy denken, als er sein Navi auf die Stimme von Edmund Stoiber umgestellt hat.

Aber an E.S. aus W. , der sich für einige Minuten schon als Bundeskanzler wähnte, werden sich vermutlich nur noch die älteren Boardies vor allem aus Bayern erinnern.

Hat mit der Stand-Up-Paddlern allerdings herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bist Du in Cloppenburg unterwegs?


Unterhalb von Osnabrück.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Unterhalb von Osnabrück.


da ist das Blau ja noch deutlich heller als in Cloppenburg und violette Flecken sind auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2022)

Das dunkle ist ja schon durch.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das dunkle ist ja schon durch.


An meinem Standort müssten die ersten dunkelblauen Wolken in ca. 40 - 50 min ankommen, wenn die beiden Websites recht behalten..

Mal sehen ob es stimmt.

Beim letzten Mal haben sich sie es  ziemlich gut getroffen.


----------



## thanatos (8. Juni 2022)

ein Kompass ist bei mir immer dabei schon wegen eventuell aufkommenden Nebels .
ja der Wetterbericht kann ja einigermaßen stimmen - aber die künstlichen Thermen berechnet er nicht 
z.B. Autobahnen . Wir bekommen nur Regen wenn es ein geschlossenes Regegengebiet ist , wenn 
jenseits der Autobahn die Keller " absaufen " bleibt es bei uns trocken wie in der Sahara .
Am Ostufer des Vetternsee´s in Schweden würde ich nie Urlaub machen jede fast jede Regenwolke überquert 
den See um sich am Ostufer auszuweinen - am Westufer habe ich zehn mal campiert und hatte fast nie ein 
paar Tropfen abbekommen . Ein wenig bekannter Platz und nicht leicht zu finden .


----------



## geomas (8. Juni 2022)

Ich war mehrfach auf der Ostsee in schwierigem Wetter unterwegs (als „Beifahrer” auf mittelgroßen Stahlmotorbooten) und ein paar Mal war es wirklich haarig. Man kann nicht vorsichtig genug sein, „Wettervorhersagen” treffen häufiger nicht zu oder ein. Das gilt mehr oder weniger für alle Wetterdienste.
Wer sich nur mit einem sehr großen Sicherheitspolster in den Vorhersagen aufs Wasser begibt wird oft an Land bleiben müssen. Das sollte man wissen, bevor man möglicherweise in ein Boot investiert*.


*) gilt auch fürs Chartern im Urlaub


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

gestern gab es die ersten Tropfen tatsächlich im angegeben Zeitfenster.

Allerdings eher wenig und sehr kurz.

Gut ne Stunde später hat es dann richtig geregnet, das ging aber auch mit dem Regenradar konform.



geomas schrieb:


> gilt auch fürs Chartern im Urlaub



An der Küste vom MVP war es damals Pflicht mit dem Mietboot den nächsten Hafen anzulaufen, wenn die Windstärke 6+ Bft  ereichte.
Windrichtung egal.

War je nach Windrichtung und Position schon ärgerlich, denn es macht beim Wellengang schon einen Unterschied, ob die mit mehreren Kilometern Anlauf kommen oder nur mit einigen 100m.  Auch dass wir mit rauhwassertauglichem Boot und 50PS Motor rein mussten, während die Privatfahrer mit z.T. schwach motorisierten Nussschalen draußen bleiben konnten.

Aber aus Sicht der Behörden schon klar, dass man da auf ne einfach zu überwachende Regelung setzt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Juni 2022)

Früher, Anfang der 80er Jahre, gab es nur überregionale Wetterberichte im TV.
Habe ich mir vor dem Angeln ehrlich gesagt, fast nie angeschaut.
Ich wollte eben ans Wasser, zum (Nacht) angeln!
Da ich am Anfang mit 14 Jahren meistens mit dem Fahrrad ca. 14 km zum See fahren mußte, war mir damals die Wetterentwicklung eigentlich egal.

Man hat doch seinen Angelschirm dabei! Bloß, wenn es dann die ganze Nacht in Strömen regnet und dabei auch stürmt, kann man nicht so einfach einpacken und schnell heimfahren, sondern muß das Wetter eben aussitzen.
Genauso hat sich das bei mir auch mal beim Winterangeln verhalten: Es fing an zu schneien und es hörte nicht mehr auf.
Gottseidank packte ich rechtzeitig ein, daß schneien wurde so heftig, daß ich keine 20m weit schauen konnte, fahren war da nicht mehr.

Seit diesen Ereignissen vor 40 Jahren checke ich die regionalen Wettervorhersagen und das Regenradar per Smartphone, wenn ich unbedingt Angeln gehen will (so 12 bis 24h am Stück). Dann bin ich auf evtl.  "schweres Wetter" vorbereitet. Ich denke, jeder Angler braucht sein "Schlüsselerlebnis", mit besonderen Wetterereignissen, um zukünftig diese draußen zu vermeiden.

Ein drittes Erlebnis war da schon krasser: Bei einem Adriaurlaub Ende der 70er fuhr mein Vater mit mir (9 oder 10 Jahre alt) mit einem Schlauchboot-Luftmatratze-Gespann vom Badestrand auf eine unbewohnte Felseninsel, die ca. 2? km vom Strand weg war. Kurz vor erreichen dieser Insel drehte plötzlich das Wetter, heftiger Wind kam auf und es fing an, stark zu regnen, dazu Blitz und Donner!
Wir warteten das Unwetter (gefühlt stundenlang) auf der Insel ab und fuhren nach Wetterberuhigung an den leeren Strand zu meiner besorgten Mutter zurück.

Rettungsdienste gab es dort nicht und wenn wir nicht in der Lee-Seite der Insel in das Unwetter geraten wären, hätte es uns aufs offene Meer rausgetrieben!
Niemals das Wetter unterschätzen und sich nicht nur auf Apps wie Regenradar, regionale Vorhersagen zu 100% verlassen!  Den Himmel immer im Auge behalten... wer mit dem Boot unterwegs ist, rechtzeitig vor! einem Wetterumschwung den Hafen bzw. das Land aufsuchen. Das ist besser, als zu kentern oder sonstwie in Seenot zu geraten!


----------

